# Free IVF for egg donors



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

crgw in Cardiff is offering free IVF for all egg donors and a no obligation 1st consultation. I am waiting my first appt but their facilities are amazing and the team is soooo caring and helpful! There is no BMI restriction either just a healthy lifestyle is needed! I would thoroughly recommend them  xxx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck hun 
They also do this at crm Coventry. I'm just waiting on my 1st consultation too, had to get a gp referral 1st.
Have you donated before?


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

No this is our first time so hoping it works out for both us and the recipient xx its v exciting though can't believe these people could help is finally become parents x good luck to u too


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi.....

Is that completely free or reduced cost as with most clinics?


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

We had to pay £100 for blood tests but other than that completely free xxx


----------

